# Wasatch LE archery Help with reciprocation



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello All,

I am a native son of Utah but have not lived there for many years. I have come home to hunt spike/cow hunts every few years. Mostly in the Skyline area so I am not a newby to elk hunting. I drew a LE Wasatch archery elk tag this year. I decided to finally use my points and hunt a big guy. I am excited but a bit anxious because I have not hunted that unit for going on about 16 years and it is a pretty hefty fee for non-residents to get a LE tag. My memories of seeps and water holes are a bit cloudy. I remember what they looked like and even some locations but it is all less specific memories. I would really like to make this trip successful since I will most likely not do it again for another 10 years. I have noticed people seem to be very helpful on the forum at times.

I would sure be grateful for any assistance on this unit. I know the southern part of the unit better. I will be hunting the last two weeks of the hunt in September. I plan on doing whatever it takes but I know alot of my strategy will depend on how early the rut comes in. I cannot get out to scout. So as we lead up to the hunt, if anybody would be willing to give me any help that would be great. In particular, if you spike hunters fill your tag early and would be willing to direct me to the big bull that was tearing up your treestand every day while you waited for a spike (yes, I have had it happen to me several times). Or any info or advice would be great.

Here is what I have to offer you guys in return. I live in Mississippi. Our archery hunt lasts from October through the end of January. I would be gald to help you come down and hunt pigs and deer in the Southeast (archery only- it has to do with access to the land). I know plenty of land out here where you could shoot a quiver full of arrows in an afternoon at feral pigs and maybe a nice whitetail buck if your lucky. It is alot of fun. Last year two buddies of mine from Illinois came down and killed 12 pigs in 2.5 days via spot and stalk hunts. So give me some good advice and I will also give you some good advice on pig hunting here. Help me into a hotspot or seep where I kill a nice bull and I will pick you up at the airport, loan you treestands and whatever else equipment, and hunt with you.

I do not mean this to sound like a trade. All I am saying is help me out a bit and i would love to help you come hunt with me here. I will see if I can attach some picks of some of my Mississippi hunts. Thanks


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I plan on checking out the area I killed my bull last year to hopefully find the bucks I couldn't chase. I had the place to myself and had 4 340+ bulls and didn't see another hunter in almost 20 days of hunting. If i find something I will let you know.

I also know of some other areas to hit but with the lousy dates it is hard to get much in the way of help from the rut.

I would love a pig and deer hunt in the south.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Alpine. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is a good one I found in my spot for you along with a smaller one.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice bull. I would like to find him in a few months


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

PM me Alpine. We can talk pigs too.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Alpine knows his stuff


----------



## 343 Bull (Oct 20, 2013)

I have gps coordinates for a few wallows if your interested.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, I am interested Bull. Pm me


----------



## 343Bull (Aug 2, 2010)

I sent you the coordinates let me know if you got them.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I have access to private land on the wasatch! During the last 2 weeks of the hunt you can basically take your pick! I'd help ya out.


----------

